# Hand Textures cost per foot



## ibnorm

Hi All,

I'm new here. First post. I was wondering what folks were getting a foot to hand texture lids (skip trowel)? 

Thanks,
Norman


----------



## cooper

Different prices for different places. Not that many people do skip trowel in my neck of the woods. But a number of competitors are technically not charging anything for hand textured ceilings. Instead they are requiring it to hide their shotty taping. 

For a regular daub type texture, I get about .10 cents per total square footage of the house. Which is about 2 1/2 times orange peel.


----------



## ibnorm

*Thank for the reply*

Your right on the money as far as covering up a mess. I'm in So. California. It seems every few years or so hand texture, broom texture or any heavy texture becomes the new acoustic replacement. Then it becomes a big thing to have older houses with acoustic lids scraped off and replaced with the current hand texture of the week. People seem to consider it custom instead of cover up. And what Lola wants Lola gets. I was curios what hand textures were paying in other parts of the world. 

Norman


----------



## JCardoza

I charge around .25 a sq ft more than my base spray texture price for most of my hand textures... I don't do a true California skip towel... It's close but has a strong stucco or "old world" plaster feel to it. See pictures at Cardozaconstruction.com (I apologize for a few... distasteful pictures.. I wasn't the photographer lol.)


----------



## JCardoza

I'm in southern Missouri by the way...


----------



## ibnorm

Thanks for the reply Jason. By the way, nice looking website.


----------



## JCardoza

Your welcome, and thanks! I need to update the pictures on the website with some cleaner ones... I'm locked out of the admin of the site and the creator went on strike lol


----------



## Frankawitz

I do Insurance repairs, and so I have to match dead on somethimes, I have done some repairs and they run around $2,450.00, but I also had to replace the cornice moulding to, I have some pictures of the job on my site, I don't do much new work so my prices are higher, but I can remember when I did new work we got .43 cent a square foot and that was 1984, the thing is to that back then some of the popcorn we used it had, as I like to call it Al, asbestoes is his real name. I didn't mind the spraying it was wet and I didn't have to be involed with the clean up. It's really something to see the price of my fellow tradesmen drop over the past 25 years.
and your talking hand trowel work, the old timers would spend a bit of time working the plaster, some of the textures I have come across are awesome. But I have found that if you play around in the mud, you can make it do some cool looking textures. I took a 4'x16' board for this customer, I managed to come up with 9 different finishes, I found that when you give a customer to many they just get more confused.

www.frankawitz.net


----------

